# AMD shows its Zen CPU can compete with Intel’s best



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2016)

*core4.staticworld.net/images/article/2016/08/amd3-100677528-large.png



> AMD on Thursday finally unveiled its new Zen microarchitecture, with a pair of CPUs that could put the company back into the fight with Intel’s best.
> 
> AMD said its Summit Ridge CPU, aimed at high-performance desktops, will pack 8 cores and feature simultaneous multi-threading technology to give it 16 threads of processing power. Summit Ridge is targeted for Q1 2017, though a trickle of chips could appear sooner. A second chip for servers, code-named Naples, will feature an astounding 32 cores with SMT, giving it 64 threads per CPU. SMT is similar to Intel’s Hyper-Threading technology, which splits a single core into two virtual cores for more performance.
> 
> ...



Source: AMD shows its Zen CPU can compete with Intel’s bes


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2016)

Great to know AMD is back on the fight after a long term monopoly of Intel.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 21, 2016)

Any news on their upcoming mobile (Zen based) CPU/APU to be used for notebooks or hybrids???


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 21, 2016)

Damn! The underdog seems to have something now, just hope they price it well.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 21, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Any news on their upcoming mobile (Zen based) CPU/APU to be used for notebooks or hybrids???



Since this was just revealed, I think their mobile line up will be revealed later.

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> Damn! The underdog seems to have something now, just hope they price it well.



Ironically, Intel used to be the underdog once upon a time.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2016)

Test performed with underclocked Intel


----------



## ZTR (Aug 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Test performed with underclocked Intel


That was done to keep both CPUs at same clocks 

Thus to show the comparison at same clocks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 21, 2016)

ZTR said:


> That was done to keep both CPUs at same clocks
> 
> Thus to show the comparison at same clocks
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



Yeah I know. Going to wait for actual benchmarks.


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 21, 2016)

Real benchmarks will tell about its performance.


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> Since this was just revealed, I think their mobile line up will be revealed later.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



The days of AMD sounds pretty medieval right now!
I hope they better be good this time, the monopoly in mid-range and upper-range CPU market is getting worse.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2016)

*AMD Zen and Motherboards with Wraithe Coolers (65w TDP & 95w TDP Processors)
*
*i.imgur.com/GYQGe8G.jpg

*i.imgur.com/ENc0uNl.jpg


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 22, 2016)

Is that your rig?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 22, 2016)

kg11sgbg said:


> Is that your rig?


No.

AMD showed these Rigs containing their Zen Processors (both 65w and 95w TDP Summit Ridge) and RX480 Graphics Cards.

AMD is going to release their Zen Processors in October,2016.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## warfreak (Aug 22, 2016)

Lol @cable management . Perhaps they intend to show that the Zen withstands even with poor airflow in the cabinet /s

On a serious note: I hope this doesn't turn out underwhelming like their FX lineup. I don't expect them to handily beat the i7. But atleast performing close to the heels of the i7 will be a good sign for AMD. 

Another thing is pricing. If it delivers close to ~80% performance of an i7 at the price of an i5, it would be a win for AMD.


----------



## ZTR (Aug 22, 2016)

bssunilreddy said:


> No.
> 
> AMD showed these Rigs containing their Zen Processors (both 65w and 95w TDP Summit Ridge) and RX480 Graphics Cards.
> 
> ...


Zen won't come untill 2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 22, 2016)

Wait those rig pics are from AMD? Doesn't look like it. The second pic has a cheap PSU with no sleeved cables lol.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 3, 2016)

AMD Demonstrates DoomÂ® at E3 - YouTube




Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------

